# Schwinn Fastback - Plural



## 1966fastbacks (May 6, 2018)

Everytime i do this it sure attracts on my street.


----------



## jrcarz (May 6, 2018)

That looks awesome.  How many are there?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 6, 2018)

jrcarz said:


> That looks awesome.  How many are there?



35 in the picture, 43 total. Working on one of each color from each year. Problem is i can't pass up a 66 - 14 of those.
.


----------



## jrcarz (May 6, 2018)

1966fastbacks said:


> 35 in the picture, 43 total. Working on one of each color from each year. Problem is i can't pass up a 66 - 14 of those.
> .



Great hope you get more.


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2018)

Awesome! Love the old Chevys too!


----------



## Intense One (May 7, 2018)

Wow....you must have a huge storage facility behind your house to store all those beauties or no furniture in your house!
Nice collection, buddy!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 7, 2018)

Intense One said:


> Wow....you must have a huge storage facility behind your house to store all those beauties or no furniture in your house!
> Nice collection, buddy!



No furniture, No wife. Just a bunch of air conditioned bikes.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 7, 2018)

#2 (L-R) looks familiar. Killer lineup!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 7, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> #2 (L-R) looks familiar. Killer lineup!



You are good. That's the one. It might be a 5 out of 10 but it's all there and was taken for a spin sunday afternoon by a 12 yr old. Still rollin.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 7, 2018)

1966fastbacks said:


> You are good. That's the one. It might be a 5 out of 10 but it's all there and was taken for a spin sunday afternoon by a 12 yr old. Still rollin.



Good to hear! Fantastic lineup!


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 10, 2018)

Amazing collection !! 
I bet you get a lot of lookers that go by your house.
Dan


----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 10, 2018)

67Ramshorn said:


> Amazing collection !!
> I bet you get a lot of lookers that go by your house.
> Dan



Everybody stops and asks if they are for sale. I have to wait till the cars clear out so i can take pictures. I don't know whether to thank you or curse you. I just wanted one violet 66 then i saw your bike room. I never liked the ramshorns till i saw your lineup and now i have two. I just wish i had a room large enough to display them together. I guess i should say thank you. And thank you for sharing the pictures of your bikes. Takes me back to spending my days walking around the old schwinn bike shops.


----------

